# Hardest Special Character



## warrior-of-hope (Dec 20, 2006)

Which is the hardest special character?


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

This one is not easy IMO I think either the Emporer Karl Franz because he gets a dragon now and wields Gal-Marazor or Ggrimgor Irionhide because hes a combat monster 7A and S7 and always striking first. But, Zacarius from the vampire counts is a really powerful wizard.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

id go with karl franz i think.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Now I've thought about it some more I think Manfred von carstien has to be a contender because hes an vampire who and beasts in combat hes also a powerful wizard who uses one of the best lores of magic in the game.


----------



## HavenDan (Jan 6, 2007)

Borgut Facebeater!!!! (just kidding he doesnt exist anymore)


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

For overall power I'd have to go with Manfred on Carnstein. For sneaky tactics and strategic benefit I'm going with Kazrak the One-Eye.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

High King Thorgrim Grudgebearer


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Tyrion, Defender of Ulthuan 1+ armor save, 4+ ward, and 4+ reg almost imposible to kill


----------



## KharnTheBetrayer86 (Feb 26, 2008)

Alone?

If we include mandatory bodyguard Im going to have to say lord Kroak. Nigh impossible to kill with shooting, CC or spells, hard as hell temple guard with him and The best magic in the game bar none.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Archaon, Lord of the End Times
few other characters can even touch him


----------



## furyfingers (Feb 3, 2008)

well outside of lord kroak (which is the obvious one IMHO) i think it was tyrion in the last-edition book, but also thorgrim grudgebearer may be better


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

grimgor ironhide defeated Archaon (i think)
i also managed to take out thats High Elf character (cant remember name) with the huge dragon. aah, happy days...


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

for effect on a game as a whole i'd have to go with morghur where else can you get loads of high toughness spawn for the cost of a few chaos hound and the free rally is priceless as is the magic disruption and special shooting rules


----------



## KharnTheBetrayer86 (Feb 26, 2008)

Actually, I change my vote

Because it depends what you use them for.

Close Combat for troops - Valten with Ghal maraz
Close Combat against characters - Crom the conquerer
Long range - The twins from the wood elf rule book
Spells - Lord Kroak 
Leadership - Greasus Goldtooth
The Anvil - Thorgrim Grudgebearer
Most effects on a single game - Morghur

Hardest as in one with the most survivability...Thorgrim.


----------



## dred73 (Jan 24, 2008)

well this is a very tough one but as i see it the choice is split between two characters the one that effects the game as a whole and the ultimate combat monster I would say for game effects its got to be the anvil character for the dwarfs he just does to much stuff for him not to be the top choice plus he has almost no chance of killing himself off with his reroll ability. The ultimate combat monster is indeed a hard one there are so many big nasty characters to choose from but from my experience there are 2 that really stand out and that is archon and my personal favorite the dwarf slayer king. He is so nasty well those are my picks.


----------



## Tau Chaotix (Mar 1, 2008)

i dont do fantasy, but i know lord kroak is like 1000+ points so he must be awesome and stuff.

-Olek.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

imo, lord kroaky is the most overrated SpecChar in the game.


----------



## Deacon Purge (Mar 9, 2008)

orion is awsom and fairly cheap


----------



## jman (Feb 20, 2008)

i like grimor because of 7 st 7 attacks 1+ save black orc body guard and a bargan a 300 PTs


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

The best in points and ability is the green knight.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

ive just played against the vcs and against them valtens special ability is amazing. its just a shame there isnt a way to give him more attacks. its best to charge him against zombies though so his ability gives of the most benefit but that seems a waste of ghal maraz


----------



## Master Andael (Jan 18, 2008)

jakkie said:


> imo, lord kroaky is the most overrated SpecChar in the game.


Why do you think that? With a lore of life spell he can even heal all his wounds, so he is the hardiest special character I can think of.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

the wood elf sisters do that every turn without a chance to dispel it as does volkmar a chariot riding arch lector that causes terror on the charge among other benifits


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

I would have to say Techlis. Given enough time, it doesn't matter how good your magic items are, and then he can just cook you with flames of the pheonix. And his new sword can rip through just about anything.


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

Yes. He'll rip through you with his single WS3 attack...


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

irresistible force on a double he is very good.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I like the older role. Where he has unlimited range it was as good


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

the old death master sknitch was an awesome character and designed to murder other characters and it was a great model


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

you can still use death master sknitchs rules, it is on the gamesworkshop site as a pdf


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

I'd Like to say Archeon that 3+ Ward save makes him a Bitch then his weapon doubles his attacks + he has Chaos Knights for a retinue he rocks.


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

If not Archeon with his knights then his right hand man Crom would get my vote, rocks in close combat and is amazing agains other champions, all for like 265 points :victory:


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

Before BA's new codex, Their Special Character Dred


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

Mad King George said:


> Before BA's new codex, Their Special Character Dred


This is the fantasy section...

Anyway, I would have to say that Thorgrimm is pretty tough.


----------



## vindur (Apr 1, 2008)

Malkieth as long as you get him into combat before magic missiles toast him
2+ ward vs non magical attacks and the ability to break any magic weapons about to hit him is awefully nice


----------



## Lore-Colten (Mar 28, 2008)

Green Knight said:


> The best in points and ability is the green knight.


FTW!!!
yea THK never dies, as in, yea, you cans hoot him, cannonball him, but he just comes back 

anyway, the sisters of twilight are very fun on an eagle, as there probably the only Schar built for shooting, and there fluff rocks,

but if where going for uberness, grimgor :angry: with a huge unit of immortalz.
THEY NEVER DIE!

edit: o, and the most unkillible is obviously the white dwarf,


----------



## lightmonkey (Apr 1, 2008)

settra anyone? you can't kill him really, and his magic has some nice effects that cast over all units (well nearly all)


----------



## daemonhammer (Feb 20, 2008)

do you know what hero would own all of these a WP with VHS ye now whos laughing


----------



## vindur (Apr 1, 2008)

daemonhammer said:


> do you know what hero would own all of these a WP with VHS ye now whos laughing


still malkeith even if u charge he still has a 2+ ward and when he attacks back will break your VHS.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Thing is the OP never stated cost effective, just whos the best, in that thinking it is probably Kroak, I haven't looked at the book in a long time, but If I remember correctly doesn't he make all magical weapons mundane? Thus with his ward save and his other abilities, most characters would have trouble dealing with him. 

Other than that any of the Lords on Dragons are going to have a big advantage due to the extra attacks, and Grimgor and Archaeon are both really tough.

I remember that Deathmatch fight off GW did a while ago, where the Bloodthirster won, as no extra troops etc where allowed. 

But aye, i'd say a tough question to answer, even tougher if you start trying to look at from a pts effective point of view as then other characters who stand zero chance against the big boys one to one suddenly become viable winners.

I think I'd still say Kroak though, the two times I played him he was a nightmare.


----------



## Tigirus (Apr 13, 2008)

I dunno, with the new rules Tyrion and Teclis are pretty badass,

Tyrion, With 4 strength 7 attacks that hit first on WS10 and also his 0+ save (I read that in the GW errata because he normally gets 1+ but he's on a barded horse)a str4 breath attack and spell resistance 2 with the regenerate rule

Teclis, he's got a sword that wounds on a 2+, he ignores the first miscast of EVERY turn his spells are irresistable at and double, he gets a extra d3 to power/dispel dice per turn and he has a dispel scroll, that has the potential of removing spells from the enemy's mind


----------

